# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Khánh Thành  Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Cát Tường Phú Sinh Miễn Phí Vé Vào Thăm Quan lh 0941355135

## canhpnkk

Giữa không gian thiên nhiên xanh mát đến tuyệt vời là một tuyệt tác thiết kế với những kỳ quan hoàn mỹ. Nơi những bức tranh hoạt hình mơ ước của con trẻ được vẽ lại sống động bằng nghệ thuật kiến trúc. Nơi mọi người tìm thấy cho mình những khoảng lặng bình yên. Một cuộc sống yên vui và rất đỗi thanh bình. Cát Tườ
Cát Tường Phú Sinh  tọa lạc tại mặt tiền tỉnh lộ 9 -  trung tâm đô thị Tây Bắc TPHCM, nằm trong  vành đai quy hoạch 7000ha đất khu công nghiệp và làng đại học , giáp ranh Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Bình Chánh TPHCM , giao thông kết nối dễ dàng với Trung tâm TP.HCM… 
TIỆN ÍCHVới vị trí vàng, cư dân có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận hàng loạt tiện ích xung quanh như: - 10 phút đến Bệnh Viện Hàn Quốc
 - 10 phút đến Chợ Mỹ Hạnh
 - 5 phút đến đường Vành Đai 3 TP.HCM
 - 7 phút đến Trung Tâm hành chính Đức Hòa
 - 15 phút đến Đại Học Quốc Tế Tân Tạo
Dự án được quy hoạch đồng bộ với hàng loạt tiện ích nhằm phục vụ cho nhu cầu của cư dân. Đến với [color=rgba(149, 206, 40, 0.901961)]Cát Tường Phú Sinh cư dân có thể tận hưởng cuộc sống hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi:[/color] - Khu du lịch sinh thái An Tây Hồ - Trung Tâm thương mại An Phú Sinh - 9 Công viên bao gồm Công viên Châu Long, Giao Long, Nhật Long, Thiên Long, Vân Long, Ánh Dương, Hừng Đông, Tùng Diệp và Công Viên văn hóa Bách Hỷ - Trường học Mầm Non Họa Mi - Trường Tiểu Học Trạng Nguyên - Bệnh viện Đa Khoa An Hạnh - Phố đi bộ An Lộc Phát
ng Phú Sinh “

Cuộc sống xanh nơi miền đất lành…

----------

